# SoWo 2012 Picture Thread



## d3xt3r420 (Apr 27, 2012)

Post your pics from SoWo 2012! Let's show them what they missed!


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

i want to see what i missed


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

wagner17 said:


> i want to see what i missed


You and me both... Seeing as I'm literally 8000 miles away from it..


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

this thread DELIVERS!:laugh:


----------



## FTW201 (Oct 17, 2011)

can we turn this into the request thread? lol.
if anyone got shots of the black mercedes 190e on borbet type A's lemme know 
if it helps, its the only 190e down there.
looked like this for reference:


----------



## NerminD (Mar 20, 2010)

^i'll go along lol

any pics of the blue honda s2000 on white wheels. please pm or post em! thanks!!

great event btw


----------



## AdvanSuper (Sep 28, 2010)

IMG_1006-Edit by AdvanSuperDuper, on Flickr


IMG_0998-Edit-2 by AdvanSuperDuper, on Flickr


IMG_1016-Edit by AdvanSuperDuper, on Flickr


IMG_1018-Edit by AdvanSuperDuper, on Flickr


IMG_0849-Edit by AdvanSuperDuper, on Flickr


----------



## briggs rabbit (May 20, 2009)

opcorn: waiting for delivery:thumbup:........ic:


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

Loved this!

;-/


----------



## airbornejet (Jul 12, 2002)




----------



## fastdubonbbs (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## the dingo (Jun 13, 2009)

Uploading everything I got here. -----> SoWo 12


----------



## CustomCooled (Feb 28, 2007)

Nice pics. This is a great shot with girl picking wedge in pink dress back of pic.:laugh:











BTW...Who owns London's old car now?


----------



## heathens (Apr 30, 2001)

CustomCooled said:


> BTW...Who owns London's old car now?


This???


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

CustomCooled said:


> Nice pics. This is a great shot with girl picking wedge in pink dress back of pic.:laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some dude from Illinois. I don't think he posts here much.

Were you there James??


----------



## sokdeznuts123 (Oct 23, 2008)

AdvanSuper said:


> IMG_1006-Edit by AdvanSuperDuper, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_0998-Edit-2 by AdvanSuperDuper, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

Gotta upload more


----------



## DÄS BÖÖST1 (May 9, 2012)

Sorry for the massive upload ic:ic:ic:

edit: exceeded bandwidth limit...


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## 423RS$ (May 16, 2008)

red GLI looking goood


----------



## CustomCooled (Feb 28, 2007)

BarryV said:


> Some dude from Illinois. I don't think he posts here much.
> 
> Were you there James??


No go for me. I'm too poor and started a new job a month ago. Too soon to ask for a week off.


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

2 for now. the rest will be posted on my flickr and on loweredlifestyle


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)




----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Our across the way camping buddies from Louisville, KY. TDI Looked great!

























My favorite wheels of all the mk4's.. if anybody knows the name of them..









Mine. Just painted it myself and literally got the clear on the day before we left. These pics make it look like I knew what I was doing lol.

















Mine and Sam's Cabrio that he just put on air. Looked awesome.


















Joel's .:R - IMO the best looking .:R at the show.

















Rictus' setup was unreal. So cool to see it in person!

















Static beetle! And his daily to. Just wow.









All are Iphone shots, unfortunately I cant afford expensive cameras lol.  Had a blast this year tho!


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

anyone get any good shots of my tig at the APR booth? 

This guy forget his cam in TX... :banghead:


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

The wheels on the red Mk4 look to be Enkei 92s.


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

iamnotemo said:


> The wheels on the red Mk4 look to be Enkei 92s.


they are kyowa zero mesh's. enkei 92's were never made in anything bigger than 16's and they don't have fake bolts in them.


----------



## Whitey(banned)vr6 (Sep 29, 2003)

My camera broke before the show started... If anyone got pics of my mk3 with the V8 KILLER euro plate please post...


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Anyone shoot the white A3 on color matched monoblocks? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## DibbleDUB (Sep 27, 2011)

Any one get any of the reflex silver jetta with Klutch wheels and votex front and rear? Was parked at the Klutch republik tent. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vwhead757 (Aug 17, 2009)

Jade Metallic mk2 Jetta on BBS rm's


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

I didn't go but does anyone have pictures of my car? 





STFU and bring a camera next time.


----------



## vwhead757 (Aug 17, 2009)

G60toR32 said:


> STFU and bring a camera next time.


Well I'm not going to spend the whole time taking pictures of my own car


----------



## DibbleDUB (Sep 27, 2011)

G60toR32 said:


> I didn't go but does anyone have pictures of my car?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not that we didn't bring cameras but that other people have better pictures of our cars or of us driving through town 


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

Exactly - I dont take pictures of my own cars.


So you STFU....



Now... who has pictures of the horsemask?

I know you guys have them... I flipped off every camera I saw.


----------



## DubGrl (Mar 10, 2003)

BarryV said:


> Now... who has pictures of the horsemask?
> 
> I know you guys have them... I flipped off every camera I saw.



Waaaaaaiiiit....Did you have your dog with you?


----------



## VR6boi65 (Jan 29, 2004)

BarryV said:


> Now... who has pictures of the horsemask?
> 
> I know you guys have them... I flipped off every camera I saw.


THIS. 


That was me, and my dog. :wave:


----------



## VR6boi65 (Jan 29, 2004)

DubGrl said:


> Waaaaaaiiiit....Did you have your dog with you?


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

DubGrl said:


> Waaaaaaiiiit....Did you have your dog with you?



I dont know about that guy - I was sitting in a chair next to my buddies caddy truck.

was too drunk to really have fun with it.


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

iamnotemo said:


> The wheels on the red Mk4 look to be Enkei 92s.





livinzlyfe said:


> they are kyowa zero mesh's. enkei 92's were never made in anything bigger than 16's and they don't have fake bolts in them.


they are my friends-- kyowa zero mesh is right! 1 piece


----------



## thecandy_man (May 21, 2012)

Just curious did any of you get a pic of the guy with the long ass beard?? I know a few people ask for pics of me lol

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

thecandy_man said:


> Just curious did any of you get a pic of the guy with the long ass beard?? I know a few people ask for pics of me lol
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


Fat man from Ohio?


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Custom Garmin mount finished










Car all packed!










Morning after conquering Nashville










Made it to the Dragon


















One run through and 3 bikes were down 










Friday MKV meet at the QUINN










































LowDownShowDown










Some cool shiz..


































Can I just say....WOW MKIV R32 drivetrain and dash swap in Golf Ralleye









Forge keeps it sexy



























Fail is Fail










Thar be dragons!










A great drive with some of the regulars


















Bitches represent....SoWo overwhelms....YOLO!

















Woke up to this stinging me multiple times in my bed Sunday morning....YOLT (you only live twice)










Horses in my stable










Cherahala Skyway with Asim, Tim and the TT kids (new boyband from St Louis)


































Asims serp belt shreds in southern Indiana, crazy Deliverance guy invites us to his meth lab to use his tools.....ahh Sunday @ Midnight in the south










SoWo done see you next year! :thumbup:


----------



## MattRad (Feb 14, 2007)

LowDownShowDown










Which vw was lowest? :wave:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

BarryV said:


> Exactly - I dont take pictures of my own cars.
> 
> 
> So you STFU....
> ...


I think I saw a picture of it on instagram #sowo2012 :thumbup:


----------



## DubGrl (Mar 10, 2003)

VR6boi65 said:


>


:wave:

Thank you for the SoCo.


----------



## VR6boi65 (Jan 29, 2004)

DubGrl said:


> :wave:
> 
> Thank you for the SoCo.


Not a problem, it was a pleasure meeting you, and hanging with the rest of the crew. And I'm still recovering. :banghead:


----------



## VR6boi65 (Jan 29, 2004)

BarryV said:


> I dont know about that guy - I was sitting in a chair next to my buddies caddy truck.
> 
> was too drunk to really have fun with it.


I forgot I let you rock it for a little bit. I was sitting here thinking "I don't remember flicking off THAT many people, lol"


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

VR6boi65 said:


> I forgot I let you rock it for a little bit. I was sitting here thinking "I don't remember flicking off THAT many people, lol"



Nah - we drove down from MD with 4 horseheads in the car.... Saturday evening was the only time I was drunk enough to bring it out....


Some Japanese tourist girl thought it was pretty awesome.... as did some kid in a mkV, who almost caused a wreck behind the Best Western.

Good times!


----------



## Euro-tuner (Dec 17, 2005)

I really wish I shot this in RAW...


----------



## VR6boi65 (Jan 29, 2004)

BarryV said:


> Nah - we drove down from MD with 4 horseheads in the car.... Saturday evening was the only time I was drunk enough to bring it out....
> 
> 
> Some Japanese tourist girl thought it was pretty awesome.... as did some kid in a mkV, who almost caused a wreck behind the Best Western.
> ...


Oh shjt, didn't realize there were more. I was at the hotel behind big daddy's goofing off along the street, with my black dog. And rolling around on a golf cart later on.


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

Euro-tuner said:


> I really wish I shot this in RAW...


CAROL HALL I LOVE YOU



VR6boi65 said:


> Oh shjt, didn't realize there were more. I was at the hotel behind big daddy's goofing off along the street, with my black dog. And rolling around on a golf cart later on.


Yeah... We rolled back into the hotel room when it started raining... We were about to troll over to where you were at, but we decided it was time to take shots at the girls night out country bar instead. 

:thumbup: To hot waitresses that loved to shake that ass!


----------



## MissWint (Sep 28, 2011)

Euro-tuner said:


> I really wish I shot this in RAW...


Haha nice shot. This is the only pic of our "Euro Girl" meet/meat.


----------



## Giggidy (Sep 10, 2007)

chick in Imola B5 FTW


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

AudiUrPnts said:


> they are my friends-- kyowa zero mesh is right! 1 piece


does he have a vortex account? I would like to ask him about his wheel specs.


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

DT EXP said:


> anyone get any good shots of my tig at the APR booth?
> 
> This guy forget his cam in TX... :banghead:


Local guy (R. Pennington) that came with us got this one.. Im pretty sure this is the only tiguan I saw out there.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

^^^ That is her! Thanks! :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

The two tiguans I saw were badass.


All black, and then the airlift truck.


So badass.... definitely gaining some respect for those vehicles.


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

http://statigr.am/tag/sowo2012


----------



## Tricha02 (Jan 8, 2011)

any pics of the red MK2 with the longwood fairing, it was also the one with the fixies on top


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

Hoping to see some good pics of the red mk4 at the Klutch booth. :thumbup:


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

i found a pic of us leaving


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Anybody got pictures of mine and my buddies pitbulls? I had a brindle and his was a choclate coat. Lola and Cupcake.. we had numerous people ask to get pictures, would like to see how they came out.


----------



## anextgli (Oct 5, 2005)

:screwy:


----------



## Tyler_x700 (Oct 18, 2011)

editing pics right now  should be up soon. 

and possibly some video!


----------



## kraftwerkb6 (Feb 26, 2010)

Euro-tuner said:


> I really wish I shot this in RAW...


i think these where the only 4 girls in the entire show/town. 
lol.


----------



## MaLiGnanT530 (Aug 13, 2008)

Anyone get pics of the reflex MK4 JTI on MTEN80s?


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

kraftwerkb6 said:


> i think these where the only 4 girls in the entire show/town.
> lol.


What brofest were you at? There were lots of girls out. Hell, we cruised with quite a few.


----------



## R32 Master (Dec 2, 2005)

Anyone happen to get any pictures of my car? The right hand drive evo 7:thumbup:

I know, I don't belong anymore :laugh:


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I did not take too many pictures but here are some of the better ones


----------



## nectar13 (Aug 22, 2007)

R32 Master said:


> Anyone happen to get any pictures of my car? The right hand drive evo 7:thumbup:
> 
> I know, I don't belong anymore :laugh:


we saw you drive by....didn't get a chance to snap any. nice car man


----------



## 1SlowA4 (Jul 23, 2009)

nemo1ner said:


> What brofest were you at? There were lots of girls out. Hell, we cruised with quite a few.


hemust have been at the same one the other 99.99% we at, the place was a sausage fest.


----------



## Tyler_x700 (Oct 18, 2011)

1SlowA4 said:


> hemust have been at the same one the other 99.99% we at, the place was a sausage fest.



Haha me and my friends were thinking the same thing.. luckily i went with 2 girls so it wasnt that bad


----------



## BennettVW (Nov 4, 2005)

I guess all of the girls there were with the girls that went with us. It seemed like there were a ton of girls this year lol.


----------



## R32 Master (Dec 2, 2005)

nectar13 said:


> we saw you drive by....didn't get a chance to snap any. nice car man


Thanks a lot!! No worries about the pictures. I was hoping someone caught a shot of my buddy sitting on the door sill while I was driving :laugh:


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

R32 Master said:


> Thanks a lot!! No worries about the pictures. I was hoping someone caught a shot of my buddy sitting on the door sill while I was driving :laugh:


 
Yup... I saw that. 

A guy yelled "How are you driving that thing?"

I was the horse that called him a retard :laugh::thumbup::beer:


----------



## 1SlowA4 (Jul 23, 2009)

BennettVW said:


> I guess all of the girls there were with the girls that went with us. It seemed like there were a ton of girls this year lol.


I mean im married but wanted eye candy. There was a serious lack of potential this year. I say 1 out of 12 girls were worth looking at.


----------



## Charged77 (Apr 5, 2009)

Just a couple..


Before we left for Helen


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7244826466/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7244838834/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7244791700/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7244794192/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7244799316/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7244804540/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7244807096/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7244809912/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7244818898/


----------



## R32 Master (Dec 2, 2005)

BarryV said:


> Yup... I saw that.
> 
> A guy yelled "How are you driving that thing?"
> 
> I was the horse that called him a retard :laugh::thumbup::beer:


:laugh: We definitely got a lot of looks:laugh:


----------



## ChaGirlCarrie (Dec 10, 2011)

MissWint said:


> Haha nice shot. This is the only pic of our "Euro Girl" meet/meat.


H2o we'll set up the meat! This turned out well


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## 1FastB5 (May 30, 2005)

AdvanSuper said:


>




i saw you guys taking this photo shoot as we rolled by in the bus going for our tube ride. great shots!



dubluv2003 said:


>


hey! thats me in the back ground of that photo! i was hoping some more clouds, i was starting to get hot in the sun.

i had a great time this year. i just started a new job less than a month ago so i wasn't able to drive down with my crew from iowa, so i ended up flying into atlanta early saturday morning and renting a horrible chevy captavia to get to helen. i will say though, it wasn't at all bad having a 2 hr flight vs a 16 hour drive...esp after all the good times and drinks from saturday night, and enjoying all sunday afternoon tubing and having some beers downtown up until the last minute.

idk who's awesome GTI this is, but you guys were cruising right along side me with 5 other GTIs through central atlanta as i was making a mad dash to the airport and almost missing my flight. i woulda been the one driving a bit like a dick in the silver chevy doin 80+ in that POS. i slipped into your convoy a few times since you guys were goin at a good pace 



couple of our cars from iowa:




rest of the show:






i also really thought the new passat looked really sharp with VW's bodykit. i think it gave the passat just what it was missing, and i'm diggin' it


----------



## radiculture (Nov 21, 2002)

My Instagram pics...


----------



## Tyler_x700 (Oct 18, 2011)

well
Here's my flickr of all of them.. wish i would have taken more :/ 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/tyler_ritter/sets/72157629838836064/with/7245439036/

oooorrr....
my facebook for those of you who might remember meeting me? 
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4030694132901.300298.1448040061&type=3


----------



## kraftwerkb6 (Feb 26, 2010)

nemo1ner said:


> What brofest were you at? There were lots of girls out. Hell, we cruised with quite a few.





1SlowA4 said:


> hemust have been at the same one the other 99.99% we at, the place was a sausage fest.





Tyler_x700 said:


> Haha me and my friends were thinking the same thing.. luckily i went with 2 girls so it wasnt that bad





BennettVW said:


> I guess all of the girls there were with the girls that went with us. It seemed like there were a ton of girls this year lol.



yea, myself and the group i was with at the show were all thinking the same thing, super brat/sausage fest.. for every 50 dudes, there was like 1 girls lol. 
there were a fair amount, but really its a car show so what should we expect. also of the girls that were there, not all of them were attractive in my book. i mean damn, some serious local talent walking around late night........... lol


----------



## B8bydesign (Oct 5, 2010)

Full set here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/seanbehrendt/sets/72157629822556696/



























































































And my favorite car there












DT EXP said:


> anyone get any good shots of my tig at the APR booth?
> 
> This guy forget his cam in TX... :banghead:


Absolutely loved your Tiguan man, well done!


----------



## AWPower (Apr 27, 2005)

Sup guys, anyone get any shots of a CW R32 on OZ pegs


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

AWPower said:


> Sup guys, anyone get any shots of a CW R32 on OZ pegs





















Always cracks me up driving behind you :heart:


----------



## AWPower (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks Carlos :thumbup:


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

lemme know if you want that dent photoshoped out


----------



## AWPower (Apr 27, 2005)

dubb34r said:


> lemme know if you want that dent photoshoped out


hahah do it. That ish pisses me off


----------



## buggin70 (Feb 11, 2011)

did any one get some pics of me hanging out of the door of that slammed light blue beetle?


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

here are mine, unedited because I am lazy and need to sort through the good ones so I just uploaded it all.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10101049859619751.2794392.5009288&type=1&l=1ebe170788
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10101050232577341.2794446.5009288&type=1&l=583c91f5dd
I have one more set to upload


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

Euro-tuner said:


> I really wish I shot this in RAW...


Matt Gassman loves her also.


----------



## BlakeFitz (Sep 14, 2011)

*Red mk4 jetta wheels*

They are kyowa zero mesh wheels, nice pic of my car


----------



## BlakeFitz (Sep 14, 2011)

*Mk4 jetta wheels*

They are kyowa mesh zero, thanks for picture 

My favorite wheels of all the mk4's.. if anybody knows the name of them..


----------



## :Jeremy: (Feb 22, 2002)

Anyone got pics of a black E55 with 20" lm's? I wasn't really driving around. I was there for the Volkswagen's.


----------



## kid337 (May 12, 2011)

Righteous Bucks said:


>


:beer: EMC2!! those are the guys from the crew... Man i should have gone ...looks like good times


----------



## DownhillA4 (Apr 18, 2008)

v.vdubb said:


> Anyone got pics of a black E55 with 20" lm's? I wasn't really driving around. I was there for the Volkswagen's.


No pictures but one of my favorite cars there along with the older W124 white behind it. I'm a Merc owner/fan myself... looking to get a e55 amg.


----------



## AWPower (Apr 27, 2005)

v.vdubb said:


> Anyone got pics of a black E55 with 20" lm's? I wasn't really driving around. I was there for the Volkswagen's.


I saw it. I was in awe


----------



## :Jeremy: (Feb 22, 2002)

DownhillA4 said:


> No pictures but one of my favorite cars there along with the older W124 white behind it. I'm a Merc owner/fan myself... looking to get a e55 amg.


The white w124 diesel is my buddy's car. We rode up together, thanks for the kind words. We both are Mercedes-Benz technicians.


----------



## kalitos (May 22, 2012)

1FastB5 said:


> i saw you guys taking this photo shoot as we rolled by in the bus going for our tube ride. great shots!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, that's my green GTI, I was standing right next to the car it was actually on I was going to the Volkswagen shoot next I'm the guy by the keg stand without a shirt  instaram @kalitos :thumbup: sweet pics BYW


----------



## kid337 (May 12, 2011)

Carlos ...thats an epic pic lol... I should have gone :/ ...next year... Hopefully the mk2 will be out ...KEG STANDS!!!! :beer:


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Just one for now. I will update with more photo's as I edit them.

Check out the Flickr from time to time for photos, http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Bagged MKV GTI SOWO 2012 by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


----------



## hares1370 (Sep 27, 2009)

sowo 2012


































































































































































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DibbleDUB (Sep 27, 2011)

does anybody have any of this car?










was parked in front of the klutch Republik tent.


----------



## dceola (Jun 22, 2010)

Tyler_x700 said:


> well
> Here's my flickr of all of them.. wish i would have taken more :/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tyler_ritter/sets/72157629838836064/with/7245439036/
> 
> ...



Looks like you got a couple shots of my harle Friday evening, had the hood open Saturday 


IMG_9484 by tyler_x700, on Flickr (posting from phone, hope that came across right)


----------



## BORA RKT (Oct 2, 2004)

Thx for the pic...


----------



## HerMatchstick (Sep 27, 2011)

kraftwerkb6 said:


> i think these where the only 4 girls in the entire show/town.
> lol.


:wave::wave:  Check out the last page,, this girl was there! 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5609538-Her-idea-of-progress



ChaGirlCarrie said:


> H2o we'll set up the meat! This turned out well


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5402116-Official-Ladies-of-H2O-2011-GTG-and-Photoshoot-3

happens every year and has a major turn out... join us this year :thumbup:


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

SoWo 2012 by RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


----------



## MissWint (Sep 28, 2011)

Didn't take many. More hanging out, less picture taking lol.



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/elizawint/sets/72157629840749830/


----------



## MadChef95 (Apr 24, 2008)

Aw614 said:


> here are mine, unedited because I am lazy and need to sort through the good ones so I just uploaded it all.
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10101049859619751.2794392.5009288&type=1&l=1ebe170788
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10101050232577341.2794446.5009288&type=1&l=583c91f5dd
> I have one more set to upload



Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)




----------



## Davey_Dave (Jul 25, 2006)

dubluv2003 said:


> Our across the way camping buddies from Louisville, KY. TDI Looked great!


Thanks for the shot Justin! It was nice meeting you and Sam. Both your cars looked great. :beer:


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

The last set,
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...288&type=1&aft=10101050570210721&l=567c0240ca


----------



## Nikerey (Mar 27, 2006)

Anyone get pics pf the blue Lancer sportback on white BLQs? I saw a dude in a flat brimmed hat taking some pics.


----------



## nickskater09 (Jul 24, 2011)

I shot a couple things.



























































































^Gravel Plow Status. Gave me a good laugh.



















These are all just raw photos, I have 200 photos in my flickr set.

Find them all here. If anyone sees their car and wants a better edit, just let me know.


----------



## Giggidy (Sep 10, 2007)

Scurvy Bandit said:


> Matt Gassman loves her also.


I don't "love" her.. just sayin it would look good next to mine.. overnight..


----------



## HHBizzle (Apr 17, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AdvanSuper (Sep 28, 2010)

nickskater09 said:


> I shot a couple things.
> 
> These are all just raw photos, I have 200 photos in my flickr set.
> 
> Find them all here. If anyone sees their car and wants a better edit, just let me know.


That's a really nice prime. Rental or yours?


----------



## maddkyle21 (Oct 10, 2011)

No pro here but i have a few of my favorites from the weekend


----------



## AdvanSuper (Sep 28, 2010)

IMG_8036-Edit-Edit by AdvanSuperDuper, on Flickr


IMG_8001-Edit by AdvanSuperDuper, on Flickr


IMG_8096-Edit by AdvanSuperDuper, on Flickr


IMG_8068-Edit by AdvanSuperDuper, on Flickr


IMG_8063-Edit by AdvanSuperDuper, on Flickr


IMG_8088-Edit by AdvanSuperDuper, on Flickr


IMG_0988-Edit by AdvanSuperDuper, on Flickr


IMG_0983-Edit by AdvanSuperDuper, on Flickr


IMG_0981-Edit by AdvanSuperDuper, on Flickr


IMG_0771-Edit by AdvanSuperDuper, on Flickr


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

nickskater09 said:


> Find them all here. If anyone sees their car and wants a better edit, just let me know.


Thank you for the pic! 
See a lot of people taking pics but few of them surface.


----------



## SaiB (Apr 20, 2011)

sick cars, sick pics. please keep them coming.


----------



## nickskater09 (Jul 24, 2011)

AdvanSuper said:


> That's a really nice prime. Rental or yours?


24mm f1.8 rental.. Decided I need to save for one though. 

Sent from my SCH-I400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

AdvanSuper said:


> IMG_8036-Edit-Edit by AdvanSuperDuper, on Flickr


Mark and Max :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## e10rice (Dec 11, 2003)

i have a small request for all the people only posting links to their pics on facebook, please post them here because not everyone has a facebook (or is that just me still refuseing to join the smart phone and social media cults) thanks


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

_DSC0216-2.jpg by A.J. P, on Flickr


_DSC0222-2.jpg by A.J. P, on Flickr


_DSC0190-2.jpg by A.J. P, on Flickr


_DSC0138.jpg by A.J. P, on Flickr


_DSC0012.jpg by A.J. P, on Flickr


_DSC0075.jpg by A.J. P, on Flickr

full set
http://www.flickr.com/photos/f_399/sets/72157629827275870/


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

e10rice said:


> i have a small request for all the people only posting links to their pics on facebook, please post them here because not everyone has a facebook (or is that just me still refuseing to join the smart phone and social media cults) thanks


Lol. I saw a few of your squareback and joeys ghia!

;-/


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

e10rice said:


> i have a small request for all the people only posting links to their pics on facebook, please post them here because not everyone has a facebook (or is that just me still refuseing to join the smart phone and social media cults) thanks


Not trying to be an a$$, but vortex is just as bad a "social media cult" as facebook is.. just sayin. But i didnt think you had to have an account if the profile(s)/album(s) are public..


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

;-/


----------



## e10rice (Dec 11, 2003)

dubluv2003 said:


> Not trying to be an a$$, but vortex is just as bad a "social media cult" as facebook is.. just sayin. But i didnt think you had to have an account if the profile(s)/album(s) are public..


you do make a good a point there :facepalm:


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

e10rice said:


> i have a small request for all the people only posting links to their pics on facebook, please post them here because not everyone has a facebook (or is that just me still refuseing to join the smart phone and social media cults) thanks


I made sure to use the facebook link on the bottom that allows my pictures to be viewable for everyone even those who dont have facebook


----------



## e10rice (Dec 11, 2003)

thanks greenwalt, but i was really wanting to see more pics of other peoples stuff as see my car daily i didn't take a single pic this year for some reason even though i bought a new sd card just for this. did any one get some pics of the green early scirocco with the vr6 swap


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

e10rice said:


> you do make a good a point there :facepalm:


:laugh: you arent missing much tho, if you have done with out this far, dont be a glutton for punishment now. :laugh:



e10rice said:


> thanks greenwalt, but i was really wanting to see more pics of other peoples stuff as see my car daily i didn't take a single pic this year for some reason even though i bought a new sd card just for this


I did the same thing last year, borrowed my mom's barely used canon eos rebel last year just to get hi-res shots. Guess how many times I used it. zero. :screwy:


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

e10rice said:


> thanks greenwalt, but i was really wanting to see more pics of other peoples stuff as see my car daily i didn't take a single pic this year for some reason even though i bought a new sd card just for this. did any one get some pics of the green early scirocco with the vr6 swap


yeah there were some posted on the scirocco forum
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5694009-Sowo-Pics...Mostly-Rocco


----------



## e10rice (Dec 11, 2003)

thanks man


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

e10rice said:


> thanks greenwalt, but i was really wanting to see more pics of other peoples stuff as see my car daily i didn't take a single pic this year for some reason even though i bought a new sd card just for this. did any one get some pics of the green early scirocco with the vr6 swap


I bought my new camera and didnt take it out of car

;-/


----------



## JarginT5 (Mar 28, 2012)

f_399 said:


> _DSC0138.jpg by A.J. P, on Flickr




Any more of the Volvo's that showed up? Saw a few and all were nice.


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

This is all you need to see.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

What? No pictures of the only Austrian vehicle present? Lame.


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

Wait... you were there?!


I didnt even get to headbang to Tool with you


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

SoWo 2012: Shelbi by Ronaldo.S, on Flickr


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

BarryV said:


> Wait... you were there?!
> 
> 
> I didnt even get to headbang to Tool with you


You better believe I was there. It was hard to miss me in orange boots.


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

Metallitubby said:


> You better believe I was there. It was hard to miss me in orange boots.



I have still yet to see pictures of the boots, or the horse mask. I saw a ton of cameras pointed at me, but nothing on here yet


----------



## briggs rabbit (May 20, 2009)

*eurovan?*

any body get a shot of my eurovan mv teal on 6 slots? Been lookin:wave::thumbup:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

briggs rabbit said:


> any body get a shot of my eurovan mv teal on 6 slots? Been lookin:wave::thumbup:


I don't think I have pics, but saw it everywhere. It wears that color very well. :beer:


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

SoWo 2012 by RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


----------



## RedRocket32 (Dec 29, 2004)

VrstewartW said:


> SoWo 2012: Shelbi by Ronaldo.S, on Flickr




Looking good neighbor!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

NICE SHOT STEWART! Damn!


----------



## dceola (Jun 22, 2010)

Aw614 said:


> here are mine, unedited because I am lazy and need to sort through the good ones so I just uploaded it all.
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10101049859619751.2794392.5009288&type=1&l=1ebe170788
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10101050232577341.2794446.5009288&type=1&l=583c91f5dd
> I have one more set to upload


SO glad to see some shots of the Harlequins driving through town in your second set. Tried to tag myself but it wouldnt let me. :thumbup:


----------



## AdvanSuper (Sep 28, 2010)

WRX & BMW 2 by AdvanSuperDuper, on Flickr


IMG_0957-Edit by AdvanSuperDuper, on Flickr


OT OG Trio by AdvanSuperDuper, on Flickr


Yellow Oreo by AdvanSuperDuper, on Flickr


WRX & BMW by AdvanSuperDuper, on Flickr


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

dceola said:


> SO glad to see some shots of the Harlequins driving through town in your second set. Tried to tag myself but it wouldnt let me. :thumbup:


Weird it should allow tagging, I had other people tag pictures of themselves. But yeah I had to take pics when I saw you guys driving through town, not everyday you see that many halequins together


----------



## dceola (Jun 22, 2010)

Aw614 said:


> Weird it should allow tagging, I had other people tag pictures of themselves. But yeah I had to take pics when I saw you guys driving through town, not everyday you see that many halequins together


it's gotta be damn rare to have at least 1 of each color together. last year no1 posted pics of us driving through town. i'll prob have to 'friend' you on FB to tag them


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Aw614 said:


> not everyday you see that many halequins together


I saw them all together here in 1996. I also purchased mine straight from the lot that held all of them also.


----------



## NoahInVirginia (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm going to go ahead and ask, did anyone get pictures of the Candy White Golf R on black Rotiform BLQs


----------



## Tyler_x700 (Oct 18, 2011)

dceola said:


> Looks like you got a couple shots of my harle Friday evening, had the hood open Saturday
> 
> 
> IMG_9484 by tyler_x700, on Flickr (posting from phone, hope that came across right)



Yess i love these cars


----------



## General_vw_Gli (Sep 17, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the pic! 



IMG_0983-Edit by AdvanSuperDuper, on Flickr


----------



## olta baile (Aug 7, 2007)

Righteous Bucks said:


>


Thanks for the pic mate, love it. :beer:


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

Any pics of my M Coupe (with the RSs) would be appreciated.


----------



## JDMillhouse (Feb 19, 2005)

looking for pics of the marine blue Mkii jetta coupe with white tails....thanks


----------



## tttomm88 (May 1, 2006)

hexagone said:


> Any pics of my M Coupe (with the RSs) would be appreciated.


----------



## Shangsta (Apr 25, 2005)

any pics of guy with mullet and black e30 with yellow high and fogs and bbs rs's


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

DibbleDUB said:


> does anybody have any of this car?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You were parked in front of me.


----------



## B8bydesign (Oct 5, 2010)

Been browsing, but any pictures of the white S4 on BLQs would be greatly appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## 1FastB5 (May 30, 2005)

kalitos said:


> Thanks, that's my green GTI, I was standing right next to the car it was actually on I was going to the Volkswagen shoot next I'm the guy by the keg stand without a shirt  instaram @kalitos :thumbup: sweet pics BYW


nice! car looked great heading down the interstate in atlanta too, i enjoyed trailing you guys.

just wish i woulda been in my dub instead of that damn chevy lol


----------



## DibbleDUB (Sep 27, 2011)

VR6VR6 said:


> You were parked in front of me.


Sorry 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

DibbleDUB said:


> Sorry
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Didn't mean it in a bad way homie. :thumbup:


----------



## motocaddy (Jul 12, 2007)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> SoWo 2012 by RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


this is my wife's car and I love the pic! thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## david27 (Jul 1, 2011)

CustomCooled said:


> Nice pics. This is a great shot with girl picking wedge in pink dress back of pic.:laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is my car, great picture and thanks for sharing.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

motocaddy said:


> this is my wife's car and I love the pic! thanks! :thumbup:


nice seeing you again!


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

My photos are here - album is public so tag away!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150950915830272.471401.665420271&type=3&l=747cd877d8


----------



## LowBro (May 10, 2010)

does anyone have any pics of all the minis that were running around?


----------



## laidoutdubs (Mar 15, 2009)

looking for pics of my car, went through here and no luck. had stock gti tails at the show










couple of pics i took, tons more on my flickr. links under the pictures 


mk3 meet SoWo 2012 by CeeLunau, on Flickr

SoWo 2012 by CeeLunau, on Flickr


----------



## ModestGirl (Jan 22, 2012)

More pictures of cars. http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150898741417856.444873.796877855&type=3&l=c77d4048c6

Feel free to tag yourself and whatnot.


----------



## Mortal_Wombat (Jan 29, 2004)

BarryV said:


> Exactly - I dont take pictures of my own cars.
> 
> 
> So you STFU....
> ...


were you riding around on the back of a golf cart?
if so we met briefly

edit: i guess while im at it, any one snag pics of a white mk2 jetta on corrado steelies?


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

I'd like to see some of the rolling shots that were taken of my car. Blue cabby, RS's


----------



## kalitos (May 22, 2012)

1FastB5 said:


> nice! car looked great heading down the interstate in atlanta too, i enjoyed trailing you guys.
> 
> just wish i woulda been in my dub instead of that damn chevy lol



maybe next year lol


----------



## AdvanSuper (Sep 28, 2010)

hexagone said:


> Any pics of my M Coupe (with the RSs) would be appreciated.



IMG_0891-Edit by AdvanSuperDuper, on Flickr


IMG_0899-Edit by AdvanSuperDuper, on Flickr


IMG_0907-Edit by AdvanSuperDuper, on Flickr


IMG_0909-Edit by AdvanSuperDuper, on Flickr


IMG_0910-Edit by AdvanSuperDuper, on Flickr


----------



## Gaets (Feb 8, 2005)

If anyone has pictures of my mk2 from the show or cruising around this weekend don't be afraid to share


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

Here are the few i took before the camera died. 



















Thats all. 

Also if anyone has pictures of my mk5 please post them up!


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

SKNKWRX said:


> Custom Garmin mount finished
> 
> 
> Bitches represent....SoWo overwhelms....YOLO!
> ...


hahhaha awesome pic...Didnt even remember this one LOL YOLO


----------



## MrsTurbo (May 23, 2012)

I know SoWo is a Euro meet so all the pictures posted are of them, but I'm wondering if anyone on here has or knows anyone that might have a picture of my car. I know I saw at least 8 people with "real" cameras taking a picture of it so I know there are pictures somewhere. It's a 97 RHD Kouki (240sx). Top secret gold Volk GTCs, no front bumper, big front mount. If so, please post! I didn't even have time to wash it before heading to the show but I haven't had any recent pictures of my car in over a year so I really want at least one. Anyways, loved the show. Will definitely be back next year even though I'm the odd woman out in my car. I've never seen so many sexy wheels at one car show before in my life.


----------



## Whitey(banned)vr6 (Sep 29, 2003)

MrsTurbo said:


> I've never seen so many sexy wheels at one car show before in my life.


This must have been your first vw show... Haha

Anyhow found 1 pic of my V8 KILLER... Thanks! If anyone has more please post!


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

SoWo 2012: Annie by Ronaldo.S, on Flickr


----------



## drewb (Mar 25, 2004)

Gaets said:


> If anyone has pictures of my mk2 from the show or cruising around this weekend don't be afraid to share


I've got a few. I'll post them tomorrow as soon as I can upload them all.


----------



## Gaets (Feb 8, 2005)

drewb said:


> I've got a few. I'll post them tomorrow as soon as I can upload them all.


Awesome, thanks man :thumbup:


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

SoWo 2012 by RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


SoWo 2012 by RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


SoWo 2012 by RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


SoWo 2012 by RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


SoWo 2012 by RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


SoWo 2012 by RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


SoWo 2012 by RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

VrstewartW said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ronaldo86/7253095962/
> SoWo 2012: Annie by Ronaldo.S, on Flickr


:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephanieannellis/sets/72157629856157658/

Here is the set that my gf took!


----------



## MrsTurbo (May 23, 2012)

******(banned)vr6 said:


> This must have been your first vw show... Haha


Haha well it was my first newer vw show. I've gone to a bunch that were old vws. But at this show, the cars in the show as well as the cars in the parking lot, at least 98% had sexy freakin' wheels.


----------



## BlackMagician (May 18, 2008)

Any shots of the black e30 with pink zebra print tape?


----------



## sirmeeps (Jun 19, 2007)

Going to go ahead and do it...Any one get any shots of my tan caddy with the stack?


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

cldub said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephanieannellis/sets/72157629856157658/
> 
> Here is the set that my gf took!


lol.. mine. :laugh:


IMG_2314 by stephellisva, on Flickr


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

LowBro said:


> does anyone have any pics of all the minis that were running around?


they were too small to photograph


----------



## Jmacs (Aug 26, 2009)

*Anymore shots of this? Saw plenty of rollers taken.*










:heart::beer::thumbup: opcorn:


----------



## Dumpster Edition (Dec 31, 2008)

Anyone else have any more pics of this?











- Kyle


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

VR6VR6 said:


> lol.. mine. :laugh:
> 
> 
> IMG_2314 by stephellisva, on Flickr


Yeah hah I "lol"d when I saw this :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DibbleDUB (Sep 27, 2011)

VR6VR6 said:


> Didn't mean it in a bad way homie. :thumbup:




Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dceola (Jun 22, 2010)

blah blah blah, here's my pictures..

this should be the 'share with anyone' link
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10100157875518303.2308566.31204492&type=3&l=3e20f65d1e


and tons of shots from our Harlequin meetup
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10100157746706443.2308542.31204492&type=3&l=de6a9cb54e


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

Dodge Minivan:








:laugh:

Full Album Here


----------



## HERRO KITTY (May 5, 2011)

Euro-tuner said:


> I really wish I shot this in RAW...


Thank you!  Anyone else get any pictures of my imola b5 s4?



BarryV said:


> CAROL HALL I LOVE YOU


Love you, too! :heart:



Giggidy said:


> I don't "love" her.. just sayin it would look good next to mine.. overnight..


hahahaha


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Not too many pics but here is my set on flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/neu318/sets/72157629862104300/


----------



## HERRO KITTY (May 5, 2011)

neu318 said:


> Not too many pics but here is my set on flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/neu318/sets/72157629862104300/



DSC_0305 by neu318_2000, on Flickr

Love it! Thank you


----------



## 16v po boy (Oct 27, 2001)




----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

HERRO KITTY said:


> DSC_0305 by neu318_2000, on Flickr
> 
> Love it! Thank you


You're welcome :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> Not too many pics but here is my set on flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/neu318/sets/72157629862104300/


Thanks man! I think this is the only shot I've seen so far.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> Thanks man! I think this is the only shot I've seen so far.


You're welcome Johnny, great to meet you even if it was for a brief moment. :thumbup:


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

Here are some.

















































And more here  Southern Worthersee 2012.


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

Here are some more.

































The rest are here Southern Worthersee 2012.


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

neu318 said:


> Not too many pics but here is my set on flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/neu318/sets/72157629862104300/


thanks !


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

i can't wait til girls with tattoos go out of style


----------



## JDMillhouse (Feb 19, 2005)

Righteous Bucks said:


> i can't wait til girls with tattoos go out of style


:thumbup:


----------



## Carter N (Apr 26, 2009)

SoWo Bound! by Carter N, on Flickr


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

HERRO KITTY said:


> Love you, too! :heart:



:beer::heart:


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

here is my set of pics on Flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilala819/sets/72157629863453574/

Enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

Ilala819 said:


> here is my set of pics on Flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilala819/sets/72157629863453574/
> 
> Enjoy :thumbup:


http://flic.kr/p/c4c5dE

Hey thanks for this photo! May I have a copy of it? :heart:
[email protected]_ g_ m a i l . c o m


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

Looks like most of the pics are from inside the show, people must not have shot much in the parks across the river or where people parked in town?

Makes some sense obviously but a lot of ridiculous stuff wasn't in the show.

I was really feeling that Cube on purple Rotis.

:thumbup:


----------



## drewb (Mar 25, 2004)

Righteous Bucks said:


> Looks like most of the pics are from inside the show, people must not have shot much in the parks across the river or where people parked in town?
> 
> Makes some sense obviously but a lot of ridiculous stuff wasn't in the show.
> 
> ...


I got pics of cars in the overflow area and i also took a lot of pics from the side of the road of people cruising around. I'll upload and post them tonight after work.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilala819/7256406604/in/set-72157629863453574

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilala819/7256408736/in/set-72157629863453574

thanks!


----------



## LoDub1.8T (Jan 18, 2008)

Anyone get the gold mk1 scirocco on rm's?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Man this is discouraging, I haven't seen a single picture of my A4.


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

VR6VR6 said:


> http://flic.kr/p/c4c5dE
> 
> Hey thanks for this photo! May I have a copy of it? :heart:
> [email protected]_ g_ m a i l . c o m


of course , ill email you a copy in a few minutes


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

LoDub1.8T said:


> Anyone get the gold mk1 scirocco on rm's?











I think this was the one? If so it was great talking to you about it.


----------



## AdvanSuper (Sep 28, 2010)

BK & Gandolfini by AdvanSuperDuper, on Flickr


IMG_8077-Edit by AdvanSuperDuper, on Flickr


IMG_8038-Edit by AdvanSuperDuper, on Flickr


IMG_7991-Edit by AdvanSuperDuper, on Flickr


IMG_8023-Edit by AdvanSuperDuper, on Flickr


IMG_0856-Edit by AdvanSuperDuper, on Flickr


IMG_0984-Edit by AdvanSuperDuper, on Flickr


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

cldub said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilala819/7256406604/in/set-72157629863453574
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilala819/7256408736/in/set-72157629863453574
> 
> thanks!


:thumbup:


----------



## 1FastB5 (May 30, 2005)

that passat was a 3.6 4mo?! 

wish i woulda looked at that one a bit closer now. looked BA


----------



## HeyMayneItsB (Feb 11, 2010)

I already have a pic request thread, but I figured it couldn't hurt to post here as well.

Anyone get any shots of my white '84 Mk1 GTI with the 2 beer bottles propping up the hood?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

1FastB5 said:


> that passat was a 3.6 4mo?!
> 
> wish i woulda looked at that one a bit closer now. looked BA


Thats my buddy Mark! He got a lot of hate for those wheels last year being pink. This year they are black chrome :thumbup:


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

cldub said:


> Thats my buddy Mark! He got a lot of hate for those wheels last year being pink. This year they are black chrome :thumbup:


Where did he have the black chrome done?


----------



## bgsapc (Dec 17, 2008)

71camaro said:


> Where did he have the black chrome done?


Pm'ed


Thanks for the pics and the compliments. It is a 3.6 4mo. What can I say, I'm a glutton for punishment. :banghead:


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

Ilala819 said:


> of course , ill email you a copy in a few minutes


Thank you. :heart:


----------



## LoDub1.8T (Jan 18, 2008)

Aw614 said:


> I think this was the one? If so it was great talking to you about it.


That is indeed the one! Ive seen this pic however there were more than a dozen individuals that had me stop in traffic for pics haha.

You the cat with the jetta coupe?


----------



## TheJetta96 (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks for posting a pic of my white cabrio with the tan d90s. do u think u could email that pic? i didn't take any pics of my own car.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> Just one for now. I will update with more photo's as I edit them.
> 
> Check out the Flickr from time to time for photos, http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> ...


Thanks for the shot man :heart:ic:


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

Righteous Bucks said:


> i can't wait til girls with tattoos go out of style


:sly:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Righteous Bucks said:


> i can't wait til girls with tattoos go out of style


The less for you means more for me. :thumbup:


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

VrstewartW said:


> SoWo 2012: Annie by Ronaldo.S, on Flickr



perfection. :beer:cheers


----------



## Cracken (May 23, 2012)

*Pics!*


----------



## Cracken (May 23, 2012)

*part 2*





































Can't wait til next year!


----------



## tomshouse516 (Oct 16, 2009)

tomshouse by Chrismanje, on Flickr


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

AdvanSuper said:


> BK & Gandolfini by AdvanSuperDuper, on Flickr


Thanks for the shot :thumbup:

Anyone got any other shots of this car? 

P.S. it's for sale


----------



## Type-s Syndrome (Aug 9, 2007)

Did not feel like editing...


----------



## Type-s Syndrome (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## Type-s Syndrome (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Any shots of our grey 997 Porsche Turbo? 

We had a few kinks to work out with the new upgraded turbos, tuning, and 3pc wheels, but it was a riot to bring up.

This one: http://www.goapr.com/media/photos/72157629853140186/7251704900/Large/


----------



## ChaGirlCarrie (Dec 10, 2011)

nemo1ner said:


> What brofest were you at? There were lots of girls out. Hell, we cruised with quite a few.


Honestly, I saw a lot of girls but I didn't think there were THAT many. More guys less girls


----------



## ChaGirlCarrie (Dec 10, 2011)

kraftwerkb6 said:


> i think these where the only 4 girls in the entire show/town.
> lol.


Only 4 decent looking girls


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

ChaGirlCarrie said:


> Only 4 decent looking girls


Take your 4 posts and GTFO


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

ninohale said:


> Thanks for the shot man :heart:ic:


you're welcome man! I may have another. keep you posted..


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> you're welcome man! I may have another. keep you posted..


Very much appreciated!!! :beer:


----------



## wolfsburg__gli (Feb 24, 2009)

anyone w/ pics of my jetta or me with my sign?  thanks.


----------



## JakeLegend (Dec 29, 2007)

anyone have a picture of the blue mkiv r32 on white sawblades with the hood open?

this car


----------



## warmstew (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## warmstew (Apr 19, 2009)

Random guy

too funny not to post


----------



## AdvanSuper (Sep 28, 2010)

jhouse81 said:


> Thanks for the shot :thumbup:
> 
> Anyone got any other shots of this car?
> 
> P.S. it's for sale



IMG_0902-Edit by AdvanSuperDuper, on Flickr


IMG_0886-Edit by AdvanSuperDuper, on Flickr


IMG_0882-Edit by AdvanSuperDuper, on Flickr


----------



## warmstew (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

krazyboi said:


> Thanks man! I think this is the only shot I've seen so far.


Here ya go


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

I've gotta know what rack attachment that is!!! I can't believe a surfboard fits in there, i need it!


----------



## lauren. (Mar 26, 2009)

ChaGirlCarrie said:


> Only 4 decent looking girls


hey now hey now, i know of a few more.  
these poor boys were obviously in the wrong place.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NYCGTM said:


> Here ya go


Thanks! Not sure how I ended up w/ a crazy person in the back.


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

i know I posted my album, but anyone have any details on this eurovan double cab?


----------



## briggs rabbit (May 20, 2009)

neu318 said:


> Not too many pics but here is my set on flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/neu318/sets/72157629862104300/


Sweet! my van lol:thumbup:


----------



## briggs rabbit (May 20, 2009)

Aw614 said:


> i know I posted my album, but anyone have any details on this eurovan double cab?


Yes guy was askin how i lowerd mine. Got his # if you want pm me:thumbup:


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

How did I not see the Alpine White E30 M3 at the show?!?!?! Woulda have been an awesome photo op.


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## adis ct9a (Nov 21, 2011)

Anyone have shots of the red Evo by any chance :beer:


----------



## laidoutdubs (Mar 15, 2009)

adis ct9a said:


> Anyone have shots of the red Evo by any chance :beer:


next to all the s2000s? i have one but on my computer at home :thumbup:


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Alex's Bagged MK4 on MAE's @SOWO 2012 by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


----------



## adis ct9a (Nov 21, 2011)

laidoutdubs said:


> next to all the s2000s? i have one but on my computer at home :thumbup:


yeah thats the one


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

Here are a bunch of photos from my boy Tim and me. The cameras weren't exactly on sync in terms of time, but... whatever. If you want an original shoot me a PM.


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

Holy crap, that was a lot of copying & pasting.


----------



## Carter N (Apr 26, 2009)

Holy photodump batman.


----------



## ChaGirlCarrie (Dec 10, 2011)

lauren. said:


> hey now hey now, i know of a few more.
> these poor boys were obviously in the wrong place.


I know a few more! Like yourself  and a few others! 
They enjoyed their sausage fest I guess :laugh:


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

Here are a few, more coming soon





































And this made my ride back a pleasure


----------



## simplygriff (May 6, 2008)

Does anyone have any pics of our Cabby?








-G


----------



## HeyMayneItsB (Feb 11, 2010)

odj said:


>


Thanks for the shots!


----------



## Carter N (Apr 26, 2009)

Hopefully you find this


Imola Rollin' by Carter N, on Flickr


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Carter N said:


> Hopefully you find this
> 
> 
> Imola Rollin' by Carter N, on Flickr


I love this pic :heart:


----------



## Carter N (Apr 26, 2009)

ninohale said:


> I love this pic :heart:


:beer::heart:


----------



## eatonrabbit. (Apr 16, 2009)

just a few of mine. Took mostly video though.



























































































full gallery: http://www.emteart.com/gallery/v/cars/shows/sowo2012/


----------



## R32 Master (Dec 2, 2005)

eatonrabbit. said:


> just a few of mine. Took mostly video though.


Thanks for the picture! :thumbup:


----------



## eatonrabbit. (Apr 16, 2009)

R32 Master said:


> Thanks for the picture! :thumbup:


NP! I love your car. It was fun going through the mountains with you on the way there! :thumbup:

70mph on 20mph curvy roads = FUN!


----------



## dubbin_boho (Dec 4, 2007)

Carter N said:


> Hopefully you find this
> 
> 
> Imola Rollin' by Carter N, on Flickr


amazing shot, thank you! :beer::heart:


----------



## jettablabla (Sep 23, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3416131995066.2135342.1023061275&type=3 ic:ic:


opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## R32 Master (Dec 2, 2005)

eatonrabbit. said:


> NP! I love your car. It was fun going through the mountains with you on the way there! :thumbup:
> 
> 70mph on 20mph curvy roads = FUN!


Thanks!! I had a blast driving on those roads


----------



## Carter N (Apr 26, 2009)

dubbin_boho said:


> amazing shot, thank you! :beer::heart:


Glad you found it! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## xcracer87 (Aug 15, 2004)

odj said:


> Holy crap, that was a lot of copying & pasting.


Thanks for the picture bro. Now lets see some rolling shots!


----------



## Whitey(banned)vr6 (Sep 29, 2003)

eatonrabbit. said:


> NP! I love your car. It was fun going through the mountains with you on the way there! :thumbup:
> 
> 70mph on 20mph curvy roads = FUN!


Try 80+ on stretched tires... Haha couldn't let that 3071r Audi get me.. Had to call knock it off after a while though because I realized it prob. Wasn't the safest idea


----------



## Mr. Roloff (May 15, 2007)

xcracer87 said:


> Thanks for the picture bro. Now lets see some rolling shots!


Seen you at Pour House last month as I took a leak in their parking lot :laugh:


----------



## xcracer87 (Aug 15, 2004)

Mr. Roloff said:


> Seen you at Pour House last month as I took a leak in their parking lot :laugh:


was that you with the MK3 jetta?! like the wheels dude


----------



## Carter N (Apr 26, 2009)

Brandon's Mk3 by Carter N, on Flickr


----------



## Mr. Roloff (May 15, 2007)

xcracer87 said:


> was that you with the MK3 jetta?! like the wheels dude


Nah. I walked from my friends house off Wharton. It was half off beer night and my friends and I usually like to partake in drinking many beers with an alcohol content of 9.5% or higher. :laugh:

Used to drive a MK3 Gti, sold that and am now in a 2001 Passat. For now. For now.


----------



## LuvHops (Feb 9, 2011)

a lot of great cars and looks like a hoot!
Fantastic photos to some of ya'll as well..
CHEERS! eace:eace:
:beer: :beer:


----------



## GTI3309 (Apr 11, 2006)

Charles's by GTImotion, on Flickr


Air ride by GTImotion, on Flickr


mk1 meeting by GTImotion, on Flickr


Scott and Becca by GTImotion, on Flickr


----------



## Olivia<3vw (Jun 28, 2010)

anybody get shots of this? dopest 3.5 silver cabby!


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

[QUOTE=Olivia


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

thanks for the shots but my cars not that great


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Bagged WRX at SOWO 2012 by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

Minor_Threat said:


> thanks for the shots but my cars not that great


modesty is cool. the car is pretty great.:beer:


----------



## Olivia<3vw (Jun 28, 2010)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> Hey you guys were the ones who cruised with us for a bit on the highway (I85) back from sowo haha.
> 
> I was the MK4 jetta with gold wheels rolling around.




ohhh yeahh you had loooong drive!


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

xcracer87 said:


> Thanks for the picture bro. Now lets see some rolling shots!


Sure thing dude. Always loved the way your car sits on those Ronals. I was really tempted to get them for my Jetta.


----------



## drewb (Mar 25, 2004)

Finally got around to uploading.


IMG_9845 by drewballard, on Flickr


IMG_9840 by drewballard, on Flickr


IMG_9791 by drewballard, on Flickr


IMG_9776 by drewballard, on Flickr


IMG_9633 by drewballard, on Flickr


IMG_9635 by drewballard, on Flickr


IMG_9496 by drewballard, on Flickr


IMG_9665 by drewballard, on Flickr


IMG_9590 by drewballard, on Flickr


IMG_9550 by drewballard, on Flickr


IMG_9528 by drewballard, on Flickr


IMG_9813 by drewballard, on Flickr

Full Gallery:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629890283696/


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

Pics from the original Wörthersee treffen

http://www.duke.1g.fi/kuvat/Tapahtumat/ ... effen+-12/


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Drewb thanks for creepin my car at Wendy's Friday morning 


IMG_9504 by drewballard, on Flickr


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

IMG_9661 by drewballard, on Flickr

:wave: :thumbup:


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

drew has one of the largest galleries i've seen, hopefully some of the people who keep starting threads: "anyone got pics of my emkaaaay IV on work wheels"? will look through his gallery


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Anyone have pics of my Red Audi A3? I saw a few people taking pics but have not seen any


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

neu318 said:


> Anyone have pics of my Red Audi A3? I saw a few people taking pics but have not seen any


I have some:











:thumbup:


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hoping to see pics of my Black MK1 Rocco posted !!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ilala819 said:


> I have some:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice mirror caps, Jorge :laugh::laugh:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

cldub said:


> Nice mirror caps, Jorge :laugh::laugh:


I know Christian, I want to thank the person that sold them to me....:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## shelbzz (Feb 8, 2010)

I didn't really bring out my camera as much as I wanted to, but here's a few pictures from my drive and Sowo weekend.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ilala819 said:


> I have some:
> 
> 
> :thumbup:


You should have plenttttttty, no?!?

Or can still take plenty to make the boy happy :laugh:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> You should have plenttttttty, no?!?
> 
> Or can still take plenty to make the boy happy :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## Carter N (Apr 26, 2009)

Night Ride to Helen by Carter N, on Flickr


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

neu318 said:


> I know Christian, I want to thank the person that sold them to me....:laugh::thumbup:


Those pictures are thanks enough :laugh::thumbup::beer:


----------



## TONYESC76 (Jul 4, 2007)

hey Shelbzz i saw you'll at the Texas rest area. I was in the CC :thumbup:


----------



## OAS_vr_slow (Aug 22, 2009)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> Bagged WRX at SOWO 2012 by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


 Thanks for the pic! The editing looks awesome. I prob shouldn't have had the door open though haha.


----------



## Jacenty8 (May 3, 2007)

Aw614 said:


> i know I posted my album, but anyone have any details on this eurovan double cab?


 He stayed at the same hotel as me. I know it was a canadian car with Infinity paint or somethig like that. He never gave me his # but.


----------



## streetdreams08 (Nov 18, 2007)

Best picture ever :laugh:


----------



## 2.slowduo (Sep 17, 2008)

That guy was soooooo creepy 

Much less so last year:sly: 

Anyone see something with a chalkboard roof?


----------



## Carter N (Apr 26, 2009)

the length of his upperbody is the most disturbing part.


----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## TheEnforcer98 (Aug 4, 2010)

I know there were shots taken of my car, but just like H20 I can't seem to find a damn single one of them. :banghead: 

Anybody have or seen pics of me and my Candy White Mk5 Thunderbunny? Thanks in advance.


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

OAS_vr_slow said:


> Thanks for the pic! The editing looks awesome. I prob shouldn't have had the door open though haha.


 Thanks man, I recognized your car from Broke down last year lol.


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

[QUOTE=Olivia


----------



## OAS_vr_slow (Aug 22, 2009)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> Thanks man, I recognized your car from Broke down last year lol.


 Yea man unfortunately I had to move down to Columbus ga. I miss New England


----------



## nastynorth (Jan 13, 2012)

any pics of my m3 on white with bmw blue splatter wheels


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

love the wheels , what are they 

also anyone got any pics of the black GLI with white sawblades and nofatchx europlate in the window


----------



## drewb (Mar 25, 2004)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Drewb thanks for creepin my car at Wendy's Friday morning
> 
> 
> IMG_9504 by drewballard, on Flickr


 


Righteous Bucks said:


> drew has one of the largest galleries i've seen, hopefully some of the people who keep starting threads: "anyone got pics of my emkaaaay IV on work wheels"? will look through his gallery


 :thumbup::beer:


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

didnt take many pics unfortunatly, was hoping this thread would be here...


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

odj said:


>


 Wow, miss my old MKI Jetta.. Who owns it now and what motor is in it?


----------



## JBo (Aug 17, 2008)

anyone have anymore shots of this one?


----------



## Whitey(banned)vr6 (Sep 29, 2003)

OAS_vr_slow said:


> Yea man unfortunately I had to move down to Columbus ga. I miss New England


 Ur in Columbus ? What do you drive... Couple of us out here .. Gotta try and get the scene going


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

Teh_Chris said:


> love the wheels , what are they
> 
> also anyone got any pics of the black GLI with white sawblades and nofatchx europlate in the window


 Thanks, my wifes car. watercooledind BL8


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

OAS_vr_slow said:


> Yea man unfortunately I had to move down to Columbus ga. I miss New England


 aww dang. going to any other bigger shows? (h2o?) 


 
S2K's at SOWO 2012 by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr 

 
Sean's Rotiformed Corrado at SOWO '12 by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr 

 
Eric's bagged MK4 at SOWO '12 by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr 

 
My MK4 at sowo 2012 by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

OAS_vr_slow said:


> Yea man unfortunately I had to move down to Columbus ga. I miss New England


 Feel for ya. Lived in Columbus for 8months years ago. Worst 8months of my life.


----------



## Lalo_GLI13 (Jan 16, 2010)

its late so i just copied from my local forum 

Finally Had time to sit down and upload pic from Sowo 
Went tubing 2 weekends in a row :mulberry: 

Stacy 
 
DSC_0460 by vdubLalo, on Flickr 

 
DSC_0464 by vdubLalo, on Flickr 

 
DSC_0459 by vdubLalo, on Flickr 

Josh 
 
DSC_0465 by vdubLalo, on Flickr 


 
DSC_0452 by vdubLalo, on Flickr 

 
DSC_0448 by vdubLalo, on Flickr 

 
DSC_0447 by vdubLalo, on Flickr 

 
DSC_0446 by vdubLalo, on Flickr 

 
DSC_0444 by vdubLalo, on Flickr 

Did this car used to be white?? 
 
DSC_0443 by vdubLalo, on Flickr 

 
DSC_0442 by vdubLalo, on Flickr 

 
DSC_0441 by vdubLalo, on Flickr 

 
DSC_0435 by vdubLalo, on Flickr 

 
DSC_0434 by vdubLalo, on Flickr 

 
DSC_0431 by vdubLalo, on Flickr 

 
DSC_0397 by vdubLalo, on Flickr 

 
DSC_0392 by vdubLalo, on Flickr 

 
DSC_0388 by vdubLalo, on Flickr 

 
DSC_0387 by vdubLalo, on Flickr 

 
DSC_0384 by vdubLalo, on Flickr 

 
DSC_0380 by vdubLalo, on Flickr 

 
DSC_0375 by vdubLalo, on Flickr 

 
DSC_0370 by vdubLalo, on Flickr 

these guys haha 
 
DSC_0545 by vdubLalo, on Flickr 

4pack 
 
DSC_0535 by vdubLalo, on Flickr 

Joseph 
 
DSC_0506 by vdubLalo, on Flickr 

Chris 
 
DSC_0501 by vdubLalo, on Flickr 

Aj 
 
DSC_0496 by vdubLalo, on Flickr 

Tony 
 
DSC_0494 by vdubLalo, on Flickr 

The rest of the pics can be found here 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629946194510/


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

OAS_vr_slow said:


> Thanks for the pic! The editing looks awesome. I prob shouldn't have had the door open though haha.


 Nice looking wrx, your condo was down the hill from us, sooooooo nice. Love the white and blue together.


----------



## TheMunky (Sep 21, 2004)

Didn't take too many photos, but here they are: 

 
 

 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 
 

 
 
 
 
 

http://quattrodriven.com/features/feature/Southern-Worthersee-2012


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

http://carscoop.blogspot.com/2012/05/photo-tour-of-volkswagen-southern.html 

you guys made it to carscoopblog :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

TheMunky said:


> Didn't take too many photos, but here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn I wanted to see your car, saw you driving on the streets from a distance, and knew it had to be a urS4,


----------



## TheMunky (Sep 21, 2004)

Aw614 said:


> Damn I wanted to see your car, saw you driving on the streets from a distance, and knew it had to be a urS4,


 How did it sound?  

I wish there were more classic Audis at the show, only saw a few (but very nice) Coupe Quattros. 

:beer::thumbup:


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Anyone have any pics of my Reflex Silver VW CC? I've only found one... 

Here's the VW photo-shoot pic. 









Here's the only pic I've found... 









Thanks in advance 




Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

please tell me vw did that shot for free.


----------



## Carter N (Apr 26, 2009)

I think they had a booth set up for anyone who wanted a picture, and yeah, it's pretty terrible quality.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Carter N said:


> it's pretty terrible quality.


 what I was getting at. the scale of equipment they had is greatly disproportionate to the quality of those images. VWOA, if you are listening, give Carter and myself a job.


----------



## Carter N (Apr 26, 2009)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> what I was getting at. the scale of equipment they had is greatly disproportionate to the quality of those images. VWOA, if you are listening, give Carter and myself a job.


 Hahaha true-****ing-that :laugh::laugh: 

It reminds me of one of those photo places that they always have in walmart. Whole studio set up just to pump out **** photos. GLAMOUR SHOTSSSS!!! 

p.s.- No offense to the owner of the CC, not your fault the pictures sucked


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Carter N said:


> Hahaha true-****ing-that :laugh::laugh:
> 
> It reminds me of one of those photo places that they always have in walmart. Whole studio set up just to pump out **** photos. GLAMOUR SHOTSSSS!!!
> 
> p.s.- No offense to the owner of the CC, not your fault the pictures sucked


 No offense taken. Lol. And yeah, it was free. Feel free to photoshop a mullet on my car for ****s and giggles. 


Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

Any more photos of the white 964?? I've only seen one so far. :thumbup:


----------



## FissionMailed (May 26, 2006)

Any chance anybody has pics of my bone stock Mk6 GTI, shadow blue, on the standard Detroits? For reference, I have long blonde hair and look basically like a girl, only I'm not.


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> please tell me vw did that shot for free.


 it's a generic lighting set up, it's nowhere near the size of a proper studio, you can't really expect much more from them than this. to properly light this car you'd need a softbox almost twice the size of the car, again you get what you pay for. at least they didn't include the light stands in the shot :laugh:


----------



## Carter N (Apr 26, 2009)

Righteous Bucks said:


> it's a generic lighting set up, it's nowhere near the size of a proper studio, you can't really expect much more from them than this. to properly light this car you'd need a softbox almost twice the size of the car, again you get what you pay for. at least they didn't include the light stands in the shot :laugh:


 I properly light cars with one speedlite.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Carter N said:


> I properly light cars with one speedlite.


 this.


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Carter N said:


> I properly light cars with one speedlite.


 that.


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Feb 12, 2010)

> myimola
> 
> 
> Any more photos of the white 964?? I've only seen one so far.


 Porsche's didn't really seem to get the love.......... I have yet to see a pic of my car. Guess that's what happens when you have to park on the overflow grass............?


----------



## xcracer87 (Aug 15, 2004)

damn pole was in the way. 








much better 








and the dump


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

check em out On the LoweredLifestyle flickr. or on my flickr.(images are still being uploaded on my personal one, so keep checking back)


----------



## eurojulien 318is (Apr 29, 2002)

no honeybadger, no care


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

streetdreams08 said:


> Best picture ever :laugh:


 Is that the dude with the fork from last year?


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

HelthInsXpert said:


> Porsche's didn't really seem to get the love.......... I have yet to see a pic of my car. Guess that's what happens when you have to park on the overflow grass............?


 maybe because there were only like.... 5 of us there haha :thumbdown:


----------



## mkvgtiiiii (Nov 10, 2011)

Here are some of my car at sowo and some others.


----------



## witwer4444 (Jul 12, 2009)

Anyone have any shots of a Nogaro Blue B5 S4? If so, please post! I was only there Friday, and was parked at the Helendorf most of the day. I cruised through town a few times though.


----------



## xcracer87 (Aug 15, 2004)

only blue s4 i remember. no b5 though


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

only one i remember seeing, not sure if bottom one is even an S4:


----------



## witwer4444 (Jul 12, 2009)

Damn, maybe someone else will chime in. I personally saw probably 5 people take pictures of my car when it was parked at Helendorf and while cruising around town. 

Thanks for the pics either way guys!


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

witwer4444 said:


> Damn, maybe someone else will chime in. I personally saw probably 5 people take pictures of my car when it was parked at Helendorf and while cruising around town.
> 
> Thanks for the pics either way guys!


 do you not have a picture of your car to post as a reference. saying "nogaro blue S4" is kind of a broad description.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

neu318 said:


> only one i remember seeing, not sure if bottom one is even an S4:


 A4 on bags


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

AdvanSuper said:


>


 wow, love the 3.6 B6 def one of my favorite VWs ever made


----------



## drewb (Mar 25, 2004)

witwer4444 said:


> Anyone have any shots of a Nogaro Blue B5 S4? If so, please post! I was only there Friday, and was parked at the Helendorf most of the day. I cruised through town a few times though.


 Is this it? 

 
IMG_9993 by drewballard, on Flickr


----------



## audiaddictt (May 25, 2011)

Here are some I took with my phone... 



























OUCH!^^ 


















MK2 meet^ 



















Keep em coming guys! :beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

myimola said:


> Any more photos of the white 964?? I've only seen one so far. :thumbup:


 Lauren, we should have ours from the shoot up soon.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

warmstew said:


>


 i saw this car at H20i last year, perfectly execulted:thumbup: 

love the wheels love the stance really really clean


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Uploaded several more check out the set..

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157630040094072/with/7333504810/


Ant's bagged MKIV at SOWO '12 by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


More Than More booth at SOWO '12 by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


Bagged MKV on Alphards at SOWO '12 by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


----------



## witwer4444 (Jul 12, 2009)

livinzlyfe said:


> do you not have a picture of your car to post as a reference. saying "nogaro blue S4" is kind of a broad description.


Yep.


----------



## ballski (Jun 13, 2006)

witwer4444 said:


> Yep.


good meeting you dude :beer:, car looked good, but I don't have any pics of it


----------



## witwer4444 (Jul 12, 2009)

ballski00 said:


> good meeting you dude :beer:, car looked good, but I don't have any pics of it


It was nice hanging out with all of you guys. Next year we'll have to go down all week. The 1 was looking gorgeous as well man, I wish we could have run! I saw the car at Edgewater a few weeks ago too on your way out. Keep in touch


----------



## sirmeeps (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey guys, looking for some pics of the caddy with the stack on it. Thanks.


----------



## rshackle32 (Jul 10, 2006)

Euro-tuner said:


> I really wish I shot this in RAW...


This car / driver was the most memorable part of the show for me  :beer:


----------



## BoostKing (Oct 17, 2009)

anymore of my car? i saw alot of people taking pics but barely see any posted, thanks guys!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)




----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Here's a quick edit cause I'm bored at work...lol Hope you like it:


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

Sulman said:


> This car / driver


She needs to learn how to drive, same with the rest of those floss filthy kids


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

BoostKing said:


> anymore of my car? i saw alot of people taking pics but barely see any posted, thanks guys!


There's a whole video dedicated to you lol :laugh::laugh:


----------



## irose (Oct 23, 2010)

jettablabla said:


> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3416131995066.2135342.1023061275&type=3 ic:ic:
> 
> 
> opcorn:opcorn:


Props for the good choice of music. I was the 83 Audi 4000 at SOWO with the MxPx punk head on the window.


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

SMOOTH said:


> Lauren, we should have ours from the shoot up soon.


awesome! cant wait to see them. could you send me a link whenever they're up, please?


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Feb 12, 2010)

^ This...........looking forward to those pics. Seems like my car wasn't real popular so far.........


----------



## 87-droptop (Jun 8, 2012)

86vwgti8v said:


> See a lot of people taking pics but few of them surface.


 Same here!









Anybody with pics of my car^^^? I haven't been able to track down any. But that might be because I've seen so many pictures! And here is my (small!)photo-dump. My pictures have gotten lost and I'm in the process of tracking them down.


----------



## 3 bar (Aug 16, 2001)

Anybody have pics of my Corrado w/ trailer?


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

3 bar said:


> Anybody have pics of my Corrado w/ trailer?


:banghead:I saw it once and Im still kicking myself for not getting a closer look at it or taking a picture.


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

that tt has an epic paint scheme if it had dope wheels with a color match to the blue or orange/red itd be sick.


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Uploaded more: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157630040094072/with/7161908265/




Bagged B6 S4 - side at SOWO '12 by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


Bagged B6 S4 - rear at SOWO '12 by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


Bagged CC at SOWO '12 by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


----------



## wulfpack (May 22, 2007)

A few I took. Feel free to tag yourself or like my shop. 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.316785511729526.72932.136878699720209&type=1


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

wulfpack said:


> A few I took. Feel free to tag yourself or like my shop.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.316785511729526.72932.136878699720209&type=1


 liked, nice photos too.


----------



## MissWint (Sep 28, 2011)

3 bar said:


> Anybody have pics of my Corrado w/ trailer?





















Bigger pics are in the sowo set: http://www.flickr.com/photos/elizawint/sets/72157629840749830/


----------



## 3 bar (Aug 16, 2001)

Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

BoostKing said:


> anymore of my car? i saw alot of people taking pics but barely see any posted, thanks guys!


 I gotcha! 

 
Audi S4 avant at SOWO '12 by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr 

*Uploaded more, check them out here:* http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157630040094072/ 

 
E30 and Merc rollin' at SOWO '12 by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr 

 
Bagged A3 at SOWO '12 by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


----------



## 1SlowA4 (Jul 23, 2009)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> I gotcha!
> 
> 
> Audi S4 avant at SOWO '12 by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr
> ...


 Man I love that damn orange. I had mine paint a raptor orange with gold pearl, but this one is sexy.


----------



## nattywrx (Jul 23, 2011)

Anybody have/found a picture of my blue bugeye on white wheels? I saw people taking pics of it with cameras as I was driving through town. Haven't really found any and I've been searching everywhere for some!

Thanks guys. Enjoyed the show and it was a great time with my vdub buddies :thumbup: 

Here is the pic of the car:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Thanks!!


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

Here's my set. Please give credit to me if you guys load them on threads. Thanks!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/g60_corrado_91/sets/72157630270029434/


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

Ilala819 said:


> here is my set of pics on Flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilala819/sets/72157629863453574/
> 
> Enjoy :thumbup:


Thanks for the shot of my car (the white MkV).:thumbup:


----------



## Slim4life (Jul 29, 2009)

trying to find pictures of my passat. White B4 on white MK4 Avus's with a roof rack it was sitting pretty low let me know if anyone has them.


----------



## 1SlowA4 (Jul 23, 2009)

any sightings or pics of mine?


----------



## RichScottardson (Jul 28, 2011)

1SlowA4 said:


> any sightings or pics of mine?


I hope not :facepalm:


----------

